# Shark Fishing Help



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

I am thinking about fishing off the beach just beyond the Portofino for sharks. I will be using bonito and I might be kayaking the bait out. How far out should I take the bait out? What is my likelihood of catching a shark? Please give some more pointers, I will have never done this before. Do I absolutely need to yak the bait out if I'm after sharks?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Unless you can cast a Penn 9/0 or 12/0, I would recommend kayaking the baits out. I usually dropped my baits off about 50yds past the last set of breakers you encounter. About 100-200yds off the beach. BUT....I have caught big sharks within 50ft of shore. 

While waiting for a run, cast for those fatty ladyfish with a gotcha. Those fat 2ft ladyfish make irresistible shark bait! 

Big gear, big hooks, quality leaders = Big sharks 

Good luck!


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

yak it, or swim it, lol, mike:whistling:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

ride135pcolaboy said:


> yak it, or* swim it*, lol, mike:whistling:


Don't laugh, I've seen people do that!

I've also used a $10 inflatable raft from Walmart...at night...that shit was scary!


----------



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

ride135pcolaboy said:


> yak it, or swim it, lol, mike:whistling:


my dad wouldnt let me swim it out before lol i aint scared to do it


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

PAWGhunter said:


> Don't laugh, I've seen people do that!
> 
> I've also used a $10 inflatable raft from Walmart...at night...that shit was scary!


 thats sum funny stuff right there can't get the image of someone in a blow up at night scared shitless waitin for jaws :boat:... thank this thread for the laughs:notworthy:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Sedge- Send me a PM and I will be happy to share some tips. Shark fishing here locally is awesome. A few helpful hints will go a long way. I can share a few tips as will many other members. Get all the info you can and you will have a blast!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

azerake said:


> my dad wouldnt let me swim it out before lol i aint scared to do it


 scared aint got nuttin to do with it its called SENSE. lol:001_huh:


----------

